# Endura to Fender....what goes in between?



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm preparing to mount my endura bumper back on the car. Is there some sort of glue/sealant that goes between the fender lip and the endura bumper? I know the Lemans uses a rubber strip. I've read the GTO is just endura to fender but it seems as if mine has some sort of sealant or glue on the endura that's cracking out of a u-type channel. Anyknow know for sure?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Makes no sense to have a sealant between the two pieces when you may need to remove a fender or the bumper. I've never heard of anything being used on a GTO. I use nothing.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks 68GG. I'm guessing a previous owner did it at some time. I'll clean up the mating surface on the bumper and mount it up. I thought "nothing" was the correct answer.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never seen anything between the two. It's the endura bumper and the fender, and they bolt up. No reason for glue of any sort. Never had it. Doesn't need it.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> I have never seen anything between the two. It's the endura bumper and the fender, and they bolt up. No reason for glue of any sort. Never had it. Doesn't need it.


Are you saying the endura bumper somehow bolts into the fender? Mine has no bolts/threads where the fenders/bumper meet up.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> Are you saying the endura bumper somehow bolts into the fender? Mine has no bolts/threads where the fenders/bumper meet up.


That would probably explain why it was glued on. Is the bumper an aftermarket unit ?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe the used the sealant as a filler between the fender and bumper since they couldn't bolt them together and create a gapless fit.....


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe the chrome bumper on the LeMans has a rubber gasket there, but the Endura bumper fits right against the fender. There would be no purpose for sealant there, as the bumper and fender will flex independent of each other. Any sealant connecting the two pieces would ultimately fail from body flexing.

mac


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

The bumper is stock. It was not held on by glue although there appears to be some sort of sealant somebody put there at some time. There are two bolts that hold the top of the bumper on each bracket and one on the lower-middle portion of each bracket. That's 6 total to hold the bumper on. None of these hold the lips of the fenders the the bumper for a tight fit/seal. Am I missing some sort of bracket or something here? Are there more than 6 bolts that hold the bumper on?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

macgto7004 said:


> I believe the chrome bumper on the LeMans has a rubber gasket there, but the Endura bumper fits right against the fender. There would be no purpose for sealant there, as the bumper and fender will flex independent of each other. Any sealant connecting the two pieces would ultimately fail from body flexing.
> 
> mac


Good point...it probably does need to "float" at the fender to prevent tearing from flexing.



Jstreet said:


> The bumper is stock. It was not held on by glue although there appears to be some sort of sealant somebody put there at some time. There are two bolts that hold the top of the bumper on each bracket and one on the lower-middle portion of each bracket. That's 6 total to hold the bumper on. None of these hold the lips of the fenders the the bumper for a tight fit/seal. Am I missing some sort of bracket or something here? Are there more than 6 bolts that hold the bumper on?


That is the next question. I will try to ask my local 69 guru when I see him for details on mounting the bumper. He's SUPPOSED to be coming here soon for a parts swap we have cooked up, but then he was supposed to do that 2 weeks ago too...... John, where are you ?? :seeya


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing these past several days. WTF happened to Rukee??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> What happened to Rukee??


Honeymoon ?? I think I remember this as the time of year they were supposed to get married but eloped in Jan. I remember he said they were still going to AZ for the honeymoon tho. 
Maybe he'll bring back a truckload of rustfree parts as guest gifts for us.........:lol:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I know how you like pics, Mitch. so here you go.

Picture 1 is the fender. there are holes in the lip. I know these were used on Lemans as well and these holes held the rubber filler between the bumper and the fender.

Picture two is the back of my endura bumper. the two small holes further in away from the lip are for the hide-away headlights. No holes or bolt mounting points for endura to fender.

Picture three is the bumper brackets three bolt holes that hold the bumper on. (It's crooked because it's not mounted, just sitting in place)

I guess If nothing goes here, I'll have to bolt in the fenders and hood first then pull the bumper up tight.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a link to an exploded view of the 68-9 endura bumper parts. Of particular interest is the pic of a front bumper stabilizer bracket in the top left box on page 87 and a filler similar to the chrome bumper listed on page 88. Click the + magnifying glass near the top of the page to get a bigger look at the parts. I'm thinking the stabilizer was adjustable to hold the bumper in proper alignment with the fender while letting it float free. 
Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 - Google Book Search


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I see what TMP is showing on page 88 #58. What I think they are doing is listing all the possibilites and not decifering between chrome bumpers or endura even tho page 87 shows a endura. I looked at YearOne, they list the "bumper to fender seal" saying "seals fit '68 GTO w/chrome bumper and '68/'69 Tempest and Leman's". I was at car show and this topic came up. There was a guy that had a '69 who walked over to another who had a '68/'69 that had the filler seal and told him it was not correct to have the seal. Both had endura bumpers and the 1st guy didn't have the seal. Don't ask me how I remember some of these weird conversations! Not that "the guy" is the end all for GTO knowledge. But, I'm 95% sure you don't need it. I figure we're all wrong at least 5% of the time....


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

the Zazarine restoration guide shows nothing. The black filler piece is incorrect. I'm sure you are correct about that 66GG.


----------



## ema (Jun 25, 2009)

Jstreet said:


> The bumper is stock. It was not held on by glue although there appears to be some sort of sealant somebody put there at some time. There are two bolts that hold the top of the bumper on each bracket and one on the lower-middle portion of each bracket. That's 6 total to hold the bumper on. None of these hold the lips of the fenders the the bumper for a tight fit/seal. Am I missing some sort of bracket or something here? Are there more than 6 bolts that hold the bumper on?



Errr...not sure but I thinks there should just be six of them.


----------



## dzamora28 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Nothing should be in between*

There should be nothing in between. I've researche this issue, its to protect lemans metal bumper from getting water inside for rust and electrical.

Danny


----------

